# Blood Drippin From Puppy Anus



## Dee2uk (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello.
I shall be quick and to the point here as apart from advising my daughter to go to the vets,I wondered if I could get any advise here.

Much against my wishes my daughter and partner got a 9 week old border collie puppy this Friday gone,and phoned me today (sunday) to say she has had the runs on the first day,(i said change,stress prob did it) but now she says the puppy has had blood in her stools,and also that drips of blood are comming from her anus.Now I know you can have blood in the feces,but to have drips that Im not sure of.
I have been madly checking up on the net,and even tho Ive told her she must go to vet,I just wanted your opinion,and with all due respect I dont mean opinions on the irrasponsability of buying a puppy,believe me I have read the riot act,but like always Im never listened to.this is purely for my own peace of mind,and Im worried for her myself......Thank you for reading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Possible parvo. Going to the vet as you know is urgent!!!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

It really could be anything - but it sounds pretty serious. Id get him down to the vets - bloods from anaus is usually to do with kidney/liver damage - though I couldnt say for sure.
My older dogs on meds and we've been told if this happend to get him to the vets without exception.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have just pasted this to you, I looked it up to see if I could help you, and this is what I found, hope it helps......................(the following is not me, it is what I pasted for you ok. Hope little one gets well, but defo go to the vets ok. quickly as it is young pup. xxxxxxxx



I am a veterinary technician and a certified animal control officer and I recently did a paper on proper disinfection of the parvovirus. You were correct in asking if flies could transmit the disease!! Parvovirus can be spread on hands, feet, clothing, tools, rodents and flies traveling from kennel to kennel! Dogs may carry the virus on their fur and feet even if they themselves do not get ill. The virus enters the dog through the nose or mouth and has an incubation period of 3 days to 2 weeks (usually 5-7 days). I have found also that the Parvovirus has a very distinct SMELL. The feces (usually bloody diarrhea) is what has the smell. Worms are definitely a possibility since 99% of puppies are born with roundworms and if left untreated can cause a ruptured bowel.


----------



## Dee2uk (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you very much for your help,I shall let you know as soon as I hear.


----------

